# A Blue Rekord



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Knowing that Stan would never sell, I thought I'd hunt down one of these beauties for myself.

No luck so far with red, alas, but I did find this. You want blue leather and a stripey blue dial? Roman Numerals? A day/night indicator? 'Display' back?

Have a look at my new dreamboat

ebay link okay I hope


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks very nice Nickk.







It has a Swiss movement in it too.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

very nice, triple calendar too
















john.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that is awful!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Â that is awful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan`s is much better, comparatively speaking of course









Just in case any one (particularly someone from Wales) feels the urge to edit that statement for future use against me......

*NOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > that is awful!
> ...


NEVER who would do such a thing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I WONDER


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blue is so last year







I believe Red is the colour to be seen wearing this year


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Blue is so last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man has superb fashion sense!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

blimey i thought they broke the mould when the knocked out the red one... seems when the picked up the broken bits of the mould they used them to make one more, this time in blue and used the holes in the mould to add the date wheels and playschool 'round window' for the display back... sweeeet....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan`s is much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not my cup of Fair Trade but a worthy watch just the same.









Who said I can`t keep my New Years resolutions


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> This man has superb fashion sense!


Ive known him for 10 years......He hasnt


----------

